# Message to.....



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

@jeebsy

Did you used to have a grey and orange Royal?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Sure did, she was a beauty. Pictures incoming....


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

View attachment 16071
View attachment 16072
View attachment 16073


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

That's the one









well....while we / I was on holiday searching coffee porn. I came across something while on a tram to the beach... I'm not sure how the buyer of your Royal did this but.......


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

P1030969 by wjheenan, on Flickr

  P1030966 by wjheenan, on Flickr

  P1030961 by wjheenan, on Flickr

  P1030954 by wjheenan, on Flickr

  P1030952 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

P1030648 by wjheenan, on Flickr

  P1030646 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Even the Dutch monarchy are getting in on the act


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

How long before the forum colours change?


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Glenn said:


> Even the Dutch monarchy are getting in on the act


her bloke is punching well above his weight


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

@garydyke1

do you use a temp fridge for fermentation purposes?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mr O said:


> @garydyke1
> 
> do you use a temp fridge for fermentation purposes?


Nope. I brew with the seasons.

Our front room is 12-14 winter

15-16 spring

17-19 summer

14 ish autumn


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

I do the same but I'm thinking about a temp fridge


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mr O said:


> I do the same but I'm thinking about a temp fridge


I have a beer fridge for serving the kegs , too lazy to switch it to ferment mode, dont want to keep moving kegs around


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

We still need to plan a colab brew


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mr O said:


> We still need to plan a colab brew


im all ears


----------

